# Drilling wheels to fit



## OldskoolGP (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got these 16" wheels I used as wheels for drag tires on my Grand Prix. They are 115x5 and I want to use them on the GTO, but of course the GTO is 120x5. Has anyone ever heard of a place that can redrill wheels or is it even possible? With a difference of only 5mm, I have to see if it can be done before I chuck the wheels in the garbage and buy new ones.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

115x5? Odd, I thought they were 110mm bolt spacing... but whatever. Craigslist them if you're worried, I was told that Grand Prix wheels will fit a 99-05 Grand Am like a glove (which has a 110mm spacing). I've been bugging my mother-in-law to give me her factory chrome twisted-spokes for my Grand Am when she decides to ditch it.









Redrilling won't fix a bolt spacing issue, as your lug centers will be still be off by 5mm.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Redrilling won't fix a bolt spacing issue, as your lug centers will be still be off by 5mm.
> 
> I hope this helps.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^

what he said


----------

